# Erwin's gear in 2010



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

*AV 5.1 SYSTEM*

*Zone 1 / Living Room*
*AVR: Yamaha RXV-2700 > HDMI to TV
*Topfield 7710 HDPVR Satellite twin tuner HD recorder 500GB > HDMI to AVR
*PS3 2007 from my son Robbe > HDMI to AVR and a headphone with amp
*ProJect RPM6 turntable with MC element and ClearAudio phono stage > RCA to AVR
*Airport Express > optical Toslink > DacMagic > RCA to AVR
*Njoetjoeb 4000 CD player with Supertube clock and Siemens tubes > RCA to AVR
*Bowers & Wilkins CM7, CMC & CM1 (set to "small" in AVR!)
*REL R505 subwoofer connected both with XLR (LFE) and Speakon (speaker level from L+R on AVR) 
*JVC HD-65DS8DDU Slim 1080p 65" rear projection TV

*Zone 2 stereo 2.1 from AVR / Office*
*iMac 1TB with 1,800 albums in Apple Lossless (CD rips) streamed to AE in Living Room
*Bowers & Wilkins in-walls
*REL T3 subwoofer via Speakon on AVR zone 2

*Zone 3 stereo from AVR / Dining Room*
*Bowers & Wilkins in-walls

*2 CHANNEL SYSTEM (in progress)*

*Onnto 4-Bay external HD RAID-5 system with 1.5 TB disks (+/- 4 TB secured) on order, backup tbd > USB
*Mac mini 2009 (screen shared with iMac in Office) > Oyaide FireWire 800-400 straight from Japan
*XLD free ripping software
*Amarra MINI playback software 24/96
*Emotiva ERC-1 > coaxial digital Monster 450 DCX
*Weiss DAC2 (FireWire 400 DAC & preamp) > Emotiva XLR
*Emotiva XPA-1 monoblocks 1000 Watts @ 4 ohm 
*Jamo R909 open baffle dipool-bass transducers

*iPod Touch remote


PS:
Building a new house:
- with HT incl two Maelstrom 18" LLT subwoofers
- living space for the Jamo's


----------

